# How does your cat wake you up?



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Thomas never tries to wake me up. He doesn't seem to know how. 

Kitty, on the other hand, has it down pat! She only wakes me up if Thomas locks us in the bedroom. He will shut the door...just for fun, so that all 3 of us are locked in the bedroom. 

Then Thomas just sits at the door and tries to open it. Kitty is smarter, she comes over and meows her loudest meow right in my face and then she head butts me. It's gaurenteed to wake me up! 

How does your cat wake you up?


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

My Sam would only wake me up on weekdays if i had my alarm set and it failed to go off, like in a power outage. At the exact time the alarm was set, he'd softly llck my face.  


R.I.P., loyal genius-kitty :angel


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Toby has taken to biting my toes to wake me up over the last few months - we are not loving it!!!


----------



## ChevyIIMan (Nov 8, 2006)

If my alarm goes off dusty will wake up with it and jump down off the dresser onto my chest just to make sure im awake. 8O


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

My cats don't wake me up. They don't make any noise until they hear I'm awake. But I put them in their cat room overnight.


----------



## kitburger (Dec 27, 2006)

:lol: 
Kitty has good reason to wake me up as he has poached fish for breaky due to his sesitive tum. He will do loud `MEEEEOOOW`s right in my ear hole, stomp all around me and just sit by the pillow staring. If my hand is poking out of the duvet he rubs his head under it and pretends Im stroking him. Then if this fails he has been known to belly-flop on my head, which is rather rude of him! 8O


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

My cats rarely wake me up unless I sleep really, really late (I still pull a nooner once in a while, especially on a rainy day)....then they decide enough is enough, we're hungry...one of them will nuzzle me or walk on my head or something equally annoying...like lick plastic bags.


----------



## kitty_kisses (Jun 27, 2004)

Jasmine doesn't usually wake me... she just stays at the bottom of my bed and cuddles up close. Otis, on the other hand, snuggles right into my face, and starts licking me so hard that I have no choice to wake up... That's their morning wakeup call. 

Of course, there's also the late night wake up - which is usually 8 kitty feet running across my face at full speed as they chase each other around the room... but that only happens between 2 and 4 am :roll:


----------



## kitburger (Dec 27, 2006)

:lol: 
Ha Ha Ha! Some kitties have nooo respect!


----------



## Midnight (Aug 18, 2006)

Midnight will stand at my door and meow very loudly, even if it's not closed. No matter if he's on the outside of my room or the inside, he meows. He also paws the door by standing on two legs and wacking the door or sliding his paws down the door. If the door isn't closed, he usually accidentally closes the door!

Also, sometimes Midnight will come up to me and start licking my face or eating my hair, which he shouldn't do because eating hair makes him throw up!!


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

Usually starts with slight meowing by one of them, which shortly turns into 3 or all 4 of them if I don't get up to feed them. 

If I still haven't got up Mateo will start picking fights with one of the other cats or runaround knocking things over. So I usually try to get up before that part starts :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cinderella will bring me toast, lightly buttered, scrambled eggs with just a hint of onion, Colby cheese, diced ham, and a lovely cup of hot chocolate.

Okay. She meows. Not a cute meow. A whiny New York, Joan Rivers-sounding, long drawn out, trying-out-for-the freakin'-opera meow. :roll:


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

marie73 said:


> Okay. She meows. Not a cute meow. A whiny New York, Joan Rivers-sounding, long drawn out, trying-out-for-the freakin'-opera meow. :roll:


OMG, my Snickers used to meow at me like that. As soon as he saw signs of life, he would let loose just like that and meow all the way to his bowl. I sure miss that awful racquet   

Pumpkin waits until she sees me stir, then she hops right up on the bed, purrs in my face, and flops down with her head on my arm  

Pepper only wakes people up at night by purring at burrowing under the covers :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She's actually different every morning. Some mornings, she lets me sleep, sometimes, like lately, she'll curl up next to my face or try to crawl under the blankets with me. I never know how she's going to act. The opera thing, though, she does at any time of the day. Just a few minutes ago, she was meowing, I walked up to her, and she aria'd her heart out. 

Actually, the sound that works *every time *is when she's tried every other meow, and then makes a pathetic little sound with _her mouth closed _that actually sounds like she's whimpering or crying. Lord help me when she figures out that's the one that works the best! 8O


----------



## Shadue (Oct 31, 2006)

Tink will start with a soft "Prrt" and place her face against mine and leave it there for a few seconds. If no response, she usually does a little circle and repeats this... if still no response from me, I find a cold, wet nose in my ear with another (much louder now cause its in my ear) "prrt".

I love her so much and find it cute, but man... sometimes I just want to sleep in! LOL


----------



## LoJo (Jan 14, 2007)

Our Tux wakes us with little wimpy peepy meows. He knows we're sleeping, but wants to EAT!! So, he makes these small sounds. 

Too funny....when he really wants something during normal hours, his peepy little meows become like lion roars!


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

We shut the cats out of the bedroom at night, and they're pretty good about being quiet out there. Sometimes if Ariel gets lonely - or whatever's going through her head - she'll start crying outside the bedroom door. It really sounds like she's talking, too... her meows have intonations and pitches and go up and down like she's actually delivering a monologue for us. It's probably all about how badly abused and neglected she is and how she's going to report us to the humane society if someone doesn't come out there right this instant and pay attention to her. :roll: 

And there has also been the odd time when they'll decide to wake us up by knocking a plant down, but thankfully I can count those times on one hand.


----------



## LoJo (Jan 14, 2007)

Haha...no way could we lock Tux out. One of his favorite activities is putting his paws under doors.....clunk, clunk, clunk.

Tux does the "drrrt" sound. Then moves on to louder noises.

One thing....when I get up to go to the toilet....he's in there in a flash...no matter that it's dark. "Drrrrt.....drrrt....drrrt."


----------



## * Mau * (Dec 17, 2006)

My Cat "Mango" always meowing loudly near my bed and sumtimes staring on my face and say brrrr brrrrrrrrrrr looool


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Sugar loves walking on us with her hammer feet and just stands there hurting my stomach and bladder. Then she'll walk on me and my bf then go back and forth, jumping on the bed again, pausing then walking, etc. Twinkie jumps on the bed and cuddles and purrs and puts his wet nose on us. 

They kinda quiet down and then we hear them running around and making alot of yelping and noise. After that if we don't wake up after awhile they will start licking bags telling me they are really hungry! That's when I wake up and feed them. :lol:


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Etcetera is the designated "waker upper" in the bunch. And she will ever so gently take one claw and barely tap my lower lip with it. It doesn't even really hurt, there is just something about the feeling that it's ZAP!!!! I'm awake!! :lol:


----------



## Daisy17 (Jan 11, 2007)

Around 4 AM, and against my will, CJ will start to wake me up by knocking things off my desk. If that doesn't get me up, she will then proceed to go under my dresser and remove the tops off my shoeboxes and make loud scratching noises as she is doing so. If that doesn't work, she will start to chew on the plastic bag that lines my garbage bag. Other things she tries are: scratching items under my bed, pulling CD's/DVD's off the shelf, and opening and closing the door by scratching on it.

It's either... let her break things by knocking them down and ignore her for 20 minutes until she stops while she goes to town in my room, or get up, feed her, and be back in bed in 2 minutes...I choose the later...I'll admit my cat has me trained. I'm a sucker!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Love reading this thread! Today Twinkie did something new. He loves to lie on top of my head on the pillow in the mornings but today he whacked his hard tail on my forehead and it kinda hurt! He likes to swing his tail alot and it's harder than Sugars :lol:


----------



## Krystalily (Jul 13, 2006)

Andi will bring her favorite straw (yes, drinking straws) and she will curl up right next to me (between me and the wall) and commence Operation "kick straw's butt". She'll roll around and thump against the wall repeatedly. She usually does this around 6-7 am so my husband and I have to get up anyway. Sometimes if we hide her straws so she stops doing it, she'll improvise with her tail. :roll: 

It's annoying at times, but I love it that she is sooo quirky like that!


----------



## MandyJoBo (Apr 13, 2006)

My cats simply say, "Hey, get up!" in cat-speak of course.  They get in my face and MEOW. If that doesn't work, they start pawing at my face & hands. If that doesn't work, they start walking on me. If that doesn't work, they give up and crawl back under the blankets! 

It usually works. They're persistent!


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 9, 2007)

My cat usually starts the morning with a nice LOUD scratch in the litter box. She will then pace at the foot of the bed making a frustrated sort of meow/grunt. The she will start doing laps around the bedroom. Part of the lap includes the head of the bed, were she uses mine and my wife’s heads as hurdles. Unfortunately she isn’t very good at hurdles often using my head as takeoff and my wife’s head as landing platforms. (Luckly she’s knows what she is doing and leave her claws retracted.

We have been trying to teach her to wake up a little later so we do our best to ignore her. I put a big pillow next to my head to block her path. Now she started knocking stuff off night table to get our attention. Depending on how early she started, she’ll sometimes settle in and wait quietly for the alarm to go off. When the alarm finally goes off, she lets out an exited yelp, and runs out the door. I find her sitting like a polite little lady next to her food dish, mewing softly (The one thing I managed to teach her).

regards,
Brian


----------



## MopsyCat (Feb 12, 2006)

Pudge walks up me, purring, and sticks her nose and whiskers in my face until I pet her.

Typhus Surprise Attack walks up me, purring, and pats whatever exposes skin she sees until I pet her. This is far, far better than months ago, when she'd wake me by sitting on my face.


----------



## catc85 (Jan 22, 2007)

Kadie will start scratching when she wants us up... usually around 5:00 AM every single morning. We live in an old barn that's been converted to apartments, so she LOVES the barn wood... she scratches it whenever she wants us to pay attention to her.


----------



## skibbit (Jan 23, 2007)

my cat would come and sit on the highest part of my body just like a little ladybug. like if i was laing on my side shed come lay on my shoulder. if i was on my back she would come and lay on my chest and wave her tail in my face. 

when i lived with my dad, she would wait about 5 min. before his alarm was set to go off every day and jump up for a quick cudlle before he had to get up.


----------



## TortieLover (Jan 23, 2007)

My cat walks all over me, hits my hand as hard as she can with my head, gets behind me and pulls my hair, and licks my eyelashes and face. She acts like a dog!


----------



## Nemrai (Apr 15, 2005)

Only the youngest cat stays in my room at night, she does have her ways though. Jump up on the bed, jump off. Jump up on the bed, jump off. Repeat until desired reaction is achieved.

She's not very subtle, or considerate *grins*


----------



## myfamilia (Aug 5, 2004)

Bugs just sits silently in front of my face. I don't know for how long he does it....just that he's there when I wake up.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

myfamilia said:


> Bugs just sits silently in front of my face. I don't know for how long he does it....just that he's there when I wake up.


Creepy! Maybe he's trying to communicate with you telepathically. "You will wake up...You will feed me..."


----------



## myfamilia (Aug 5, 2004)

Kitty's Mom said:


> myfamilia said:
> 
> 
> > Bugs just sits silently in front of my face. I don't know for how long he does it....just that he's there when I wake up.
> ...


That's the feeling I always get...I just never thought of it as Creepy. More like the opposite of being hypnotized. "It's time to wake up...Wake up Nowwww..."


----------



## Lululemon (Mar 1, 2006)

If my Dad doesnt get up by 6am then the whole family gets woken up by Smokey :roll: She will jump up by your face and rub against you while squeling (Smokey has not yet mastered the meow even though she is 1 and a half years old!) 

Lily on the other hand will rarely wake me up except on the weekends sometimes she will scratch on my dresser. Before I moved my bed she used to occasionally jump up and meow on the end of my bed but since I moved it she hasnt been up once!


----------

